

Google plus addressing format and the unanswerable question - biturd

Google supports something called plus addressing, which is just username+alias@gmail.com or username+alias@example.com if you are signed up for their domains product.<p>The alias&#x2F;plus addressing is not exclusive to google.  I have searched, posted on forums, asked around, and no one can seem to find a way to search gmail, or to create a filter that can locate all plus addressed emails.<p>As an example address: user+amazon.com@gmail.com<p>If I forget to add a filter for user+amazon.com, and really who has time to set that up right on the spot.  Further, gmail doesn&#x27;t exactly show you must of the recipient address other than &quot;me&quot; unless you dig deeper into each email.<p>I want to be able create a filter that says if any To: address has a plus in it, mark it with a label.<p>I have tried regex, which I don&#x27;t, believe is supported.  I have tried what I thought should work, as just to: user+ for which it finds all my email.  And finally I have tried to just search To:+ and To:&quot;+&quot; as well as other variations.<p>Any suggestions, a plug in, anything?<p>Thank you.
======
tarun_anand
Well, here is the quick answer

Use the link next to the search icon (it opens a drop down that shows Advanced
Search field)

To make sure all relevant emails are caught, we can take advantage of the fact
that the Has the words: field accepts search operators.

Leaving the other fields blank, put the following text in the `Has the words:`
box:

{(to:tarun+filter@gmail.com) (deliveredto:tarun+filter@gmail.com)}

The inner parenthesis mean that the field is optional (e.g., the mail can be
to: this address OR it can be deliveredto: this address).

This did the trick for me... A longer blog post will follow.

Cheers,

Tarun

------
tarun_anand
Hello there, I blogged about this quite some time back

[http://tarunanand.com/2012/04/26/plus-
addressing.aspx](http://tarunanand.com/2012/04/26/plus-addressing.aspx)

Though it doesnt answer your question specifically. Please email me and I will
provide you some tips and also blog about an answer.

Thanks,

Tarun

------
tarun_anand
Also, creating the filter is easy - just setup the filter the same way I
explained the search process below. It has to use the "Has the words" option.

Regards,

Tarun

